# Planetary Empires, Battlescape, Palette and Water Pot



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

I've just received a newsletter from GW for some new releases:

Planetary Empires (is this the "bomb" we talked about on all forums recently?)
Cost: 29.35£ / 49.50$ / 40€
The whole set is like Mighty Empires, but for W40K: 48 Hexagons, 12 Shield Generators, 12 Manufactorums, 12 Power Stations, 12 Command Bastions, and 96 Banner markers.

Battlescape (the thing with the wrecked Rhino)
Cost: 14.70£ / 25$ / 22.50€
It's a large piece of scenery including 2 craters, 4 trees and the wrecked Rhino on the same base. Nothing issaid about the Rhino or trees being optional

Citadel Palette
Cost: 2.95£ / 4.95$ / 3.90€
It's basically a palette with the shape of an Empire shield

Citadel Water Pot
Cost: 2.95£ / 4.95$ / 3.90€
A water pot with a removable lid and 6 grooves to hold brushes


What do you guys think of this? A piece of paper and a pen can do a great campain map, you can find Rhinos to wreck as you want for cheaper on Ebay, An old plate can do an awsome palette and a simple plastic glass is used by most of the GW stores as water pots... I think all these releases are useless, only a new way for GW to make money

Dies Irae

PS: no i'm not an anti-GW guy, i just dislike some of their ideas, and in this case i dislike all of them


----------



## royemunson (Apr 9, 2007)

I can see where you are coming from with your views on this stuff, but i know i will be getting the planetery empires box for use at my club, Having used the mighty empires set for a warhammer campaign i think the 40K will be a good buy, because it will go up on a wall and i feel will look alot better that a bit of paper. 
When i got the e-mail i could not belive they are trying to sell us an empty paint pot with grooves and a plastic shield! but i'm sure they will sell as the kids will buy them.


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

You beat me to it LOL

But here are some pics for those that have not seen them

Battlescape
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...y&utm_campaign=NES-Issue-50-Planetary-Empires

Water Pot 
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...y&utm_campaign=NES-Issue-50-Planetary-Empires

Citadel Palette
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...y&utm_campaign=NES-Issue-50-Planetary-Empires


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

The last two look like a waste of money and the rhino thing doesnt look amazing but I will definatly get the Planetary empires set. I also noticed that it says in the 'focus on 40K terain' article on the GW website it says that the Battlescape will be available for pre-order 15th of July and is coming out 15th of August, Im not sure if you already knew this but here it is.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

I'll defo be buying the empires thing looks awesome and goes well with the planet strike! Not keen on the terrain though.


----------



## BeastsofWar (Apr 1, 2009)

i like the battlescape. why would i want to go and buy a perfectly good rhino (even a second hand one off ebay) and wreck it, when this basically gives me a decent looking solution out of the box? 

Personally i might get one just to add to my scenery at home without having to model something. And thats exactly what GW want the gamer to think. 

I agree these items arnt the most enthralling but GW seems to be on a stratgey of "if people NEED tools and supplies, why dont we make our own brand stuff and spin it like its the dogs nuts?

BoW- John


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I have to admit i love the palette, its not something i would use, but a great little cheap add on sale for GW,I know you can use a tile or what ever(i use old cd's) but a dedicated palette and water pot isnt the work of the devil,If you go into any art supply shop water pots and palettes just happen to sit next to the brushes and paints.
Planetary empires doesn't really do anything for me, its fairly easy to run a campaign without the need for plastic tiles.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

this is pathetic, almost £3 for a pot to put water in, and people are gonna be retarded enough to actually buy it??, you can get plastic cups from drinks dispensers for free, or use an old cup.

and £3 for a pallet?, what happened to just using a tile, or a sheet of 60p plasticard, both cheaper options.

I guess it comes down to consumer whores who *demand* everything they use to have a citadel or GW logo on them

the terrain is nice, but for £15 you could get some cheap rhinos off someone, or ecrap, or a car boot and make your own terrain.

the tile map things I've never really been a fan of, like was said, a pen and paper can do the same, and its easier to store


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

water pot, be a waste of cash for me, i use an old pot noodle tub and a small tuperware tub for my water, and i already have a artist pallet. a for the terain, i like it, weather or not i buy depends on what other bits i need first.......lol


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

I'd buy the terrain, but I don't like the trees, as they're ugly and I'm building an urban terrain board so they don't really fit with what I've already got. Pity though, as a crashed Rhino would be cool.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

There's always a good chance the Rhino comes separate on the sprue, hopefully when someone gets one they can post...

Despite all the hate, I'm getting a pot, because I have nowhere better to store my brushes at home when I'm not using them - I'd prefer them vertical, and this will let me do that.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

I think the terrain is ace! I will definately be picking that up for some dioramas as soon as that bad boy comes out. The water pot is gay, there's no denying that one! The grooves for the brushes are going to make people think they can just leave their brushes in the water, which will wreck them. Not sure about that idea!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

HorusReborn said:


> I think the terrain is ace! I will definately be picking that up for some dioramas as soon as that bad boy comes out. The water pot is gay, there's no denying that one! The grooves for the brushes are going to make people think they can just leave their brushes in the water, which will wreck them. Not sure about that idea!


just looking closely at the pot and i think the groves will suspend your brush as they seem to narrow towards the bottom of each groove.Either way i use a empty coffee jar, but i do have a special brush stand for my 50 odd brushes when they are not in use.

Stella be careful your gonna have a heart attack with all that pent up GW rage.:grin:


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

The idea behind the water pot is that it slots neatly into your Citadel paint station. I don't see a problem with any of these releases - in fact I think the pot is a reasonbly good idea (if a little pricey) and the shield is just a GW kinda thing. Wouldn't buy any of it particularly, but it has a market.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

I cant belive the empires thing has a rule book of only 4 pages. I got to read it yesterday. 4 pages????
really?


----------



## BeastsofWar (Apr 1, 2009)

i think there is a photo of the terrain on BoLS that shows under it and it appears to be a single large peice with the trees and rhino doors as seperate parts? Don't quote me on that but thats how i think it'll work out.

BoW- John


----------



## pawatt (May 16, 2009)

As a parent I did spend £3 on a non spill water pot for my 3 year old daughter (still worth its weight in Kitchen roll even though she is almost 6) - so I think this non spill pot is not as much of a gimmick or con as people here are making out - although everyone here seems competent enough not to spill water everywhere!

As for the palette, I would never use it but do think it is cool! In a non harmful cheesey kinda way.

They are also releasing the Battle for Macragge crashed vehicle as a seperate bundle to buy. 

Finally, the tiles are a good way for clubs to organise campaigns but £30 is a steep ask when you compare this to the say the new scenery - I would prefer two bombed out rhinos to this! I know what I would rather have. I just hope the guidelines are not 4 pages of random unbalanced event tables.

Overall, GW continues to make their stores as the place for lazy gamers (Hello!!) to buy eerything you need, you can do it better and cheaper but will need to invest your time into it, fine by me.


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

pawatt said:


> As a parent I did spend £3 on a non spill water pot for my 3 year old daughter (still worth its weight in Kitchen roll even though she is almost 6) - so I think this non spill pot is not as much of a gimmick or con as people here are making out - although everyone here seems competent enough not to spill water everywhere!


Indeed got a look at the paint pot today and its anti-spill and quite nice, and I like the fact its not a cup or a can that I can acccidently pick up and sip instead of my tea :wink:


----------



## callred (Jun 24, 2008)

oh yeah hate that its not coffee it paint dregs mistakes :shok:


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

I thought rhinos only come in "crashed" versions? Where's the alternative?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

LordWaffles said:


> I thought rhinos only come in "crashed" versions? Where's the alternative?


theres crashed and vaporised


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

pawatt said:


> As a parent I did spend £3 on a non spill water pot for my 3 year old daughter (still worth its weight in Kitchen roll even though she is almost 6) - so I think this non spill pot is not as much of a gimmick or con as people here are making out - although everyone here seems competent enough not to spill water everywhere!
> 
> As for the palette, I would never use it but do think it is cool! In a non harmful cheesey kinda way.
> 
> ...


The voice of common sense that only a parent knows!


----------

